# Hints and tips for FreeBSD on Netbooks?



## BonelabBSD (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to open this topic for myself and others who have installed feeBSD FreeBSD on their netbooks and need some advice how to optimize settings etc. My current setup is a_n_ _A_sus Eee PC 1003hag (_I_ntel n280) 1G_B_ RAM, GNOME/Xfce are up and running relatively smoothly. I would like to customize it to look and function much like Xubuntu if possible. I guess I am just at the point where I am thinking what packages should I add now.

Forgive my newbness.

Thanks all and special thanks to KeithBSD for directing me to start this topic here.

Jun S.


----------



## Uniballer (Jul 10, 2014)

I have an Acer AO1759-1279 (Atom Z520, 2GB RAM, 250GB disk, 11.6 inch screen).  It is pretty slow, but it works, except for the WiFi (correction, it did not work at all as of 9.1, but is at least paritally working on 9.3 pre-release).  And I have to use the VESA driver in X.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't really think of anything special to do differently on a netbook.  My netbooks are just memory-limited, 32-bit only, slower notebooks.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 10, 2014)

As most netbooks have limited screen area, 1024x600 pixels, saving any of that for extra viewing of data is more important when using a web browser in particular.
Things to think about are, reducing the size of toolbars & window manager borders, doing away with menu bars, etc. 
(These are what I do to reclaim some screen real estate.)


----------



## BonelabBSD (Jul 10, 2014)

Keith do you reccomend any specific packages for xfce concerning sleep mode or power management?

I am pretty tired as it is 3:21 AM in Tokyo. 

I guess I will scour the list of packages in the morning time.

Thanks!


----------

